# Minnesota Res. esl teacher. SA good start?



## Chaplin2014 (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm attending a community college finishing my A.S next year. I received my TESOL certification during my last year of high school. I do not plan on attaining my bachelors degree after my A.S completion, I plan to find work in South Africa (Russia is another option) as a Foreign Language-English teacher. Would there still be options for employment for a 22 year old with an associates degree?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Why not try and find job in US. Unemployment rate is higher in South Africa than in US. Are u a US citizens? If yes. I would suggest u do not come over here cos it might take u forever to get a job and also the work visa. 
Goodluck in your decisions.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

The question is not whether or not you will find work in SA but whether you can legally work as a teacher in SA. Unfortunately the answer is no as there isn't a work visa available for your skill set unless you are married to an SA citizen. For the general work visa you'll have to prove there is no SA citizen who can do your job (highly unlikely) and unfortunately teaching is not on the critical skills list so that door is also closed to you. The only other way you can work in SA is part time (with limited hours) on a student visa (and you'll have to genuinely be studying). Sorry.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Klipspringer said:


> The question is not whether or not you will find work in SA but whether you can legally work as a teacher in SA. Unfortunately the answer is no as there isn't a work visa available for your skill set unless you are married to an SA citizen. For the general work visa you'll have to prove there is no SA citizen who can do your job (highly unlikely) and unfortunately teaching is not on the critical skills list so that door is also closed to you. The only other way you can work in SA is part time (with limited hours) on a student visa (and you'll have to genuinely be studying). Sorry.


ABSOLUTELY correct and on point!!!


----------

